# Wago Ausgang mit KNX schalten



## kfL (13 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mir kann irgendjemand auf die Sprünge helfen. 
Ich habe folgendes Konstrukt: Wago 750-889 Controlller mit einer 753-646 KNX/TP1 Klemme. 
KNX BUS: Merten Touchpanel, Jalousieaktor
Wago: 2x DI, 2x DO
Nun möchte ich über mein Touchpanel vom KNX Bus einen Ausgang auf dem Wago Controller schalten. Laut Wago Anleitung, empfängt der DPT_Switch Baustein auf dem "Eingang" xSwitch_Out Signale vom KNX Bus. Dies ist aber komischerweise bei mir nicht der Fall.
Die Rückmeldung, ob das Licht an bzw aus ist funktioniert komischerweise auch nicht, obwohl ich auf dem Gruppenmonitor nachvollziehen kann, dass das Ein-Aus Signal des Schalter bzw das des Schaltobjektes bekomme.
Ich nehme daher an das ich einen falschen Baustein benutze für den Input bzw Output des KNX Busses. Oder habe ich gar einen ganz falschen Ansatz? 




Anbei mal meine ETS und der Auszug aus Codesys






Vielen Dank im voraus für Hilfen jeglicher Art.

Gruß


----------



## GLT (13 Oktober 2018)

Derzeit liefe deine Kommunikation über IP - wo ist dein IP-Router?

Falls Du über die KNX-Klemme Datenaustausch betreiben möchtest, ist es der falsche Masterbaustein.

Soll der 889+646 als IP-Router fungieren, so fehlt der im Projekt, ist somit nicht konfiguriert (Filtertabellen)
Auch im Webmanagement überprüfen, ob die Klemme wirklich im Routermodus u. nicht als Anwendungsklemme konfiguriert wurde.


----------



## kfL (13 Oktober 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> Soll der 889+646 als IP-Router fungieren, so fehlt der im Projekt, ist somit nicht konfiguriert (Filtertabellen)
> Auch im Webmanagement überprüfen, ob die Klemme wirklich im Routermodus u. nicht als Anwendungsklemme konfiguriert wurde.




Danke Dir! Mein Fehler war, dass ich in der ETS eine Schnittstelle extra mit der Wago IP angelegt habe und somit dem Router die physikalische Adresse nicht zuweisen konnte, nun habe ich dieses auf meine Netzwerkkarte umgestellt und ich konnte dem Router die physikalische Adresse hinzufügen. 
Die Kommunikation zwischen Wago und KNX funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem Masterbaustein.


----------

